# dove hunting



## dfarmer (Jul 18, 2012)

our group would like to try dove hunting in ND.... We don't mind scouting and putting our time in but would appreciate any hints as to where to hunt (have heard about Steele?) where to stay, eat, etc etc.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

ND for doves can be great,,, but if you're here during an extended cold snap you won't seen many doves until birds far north of
you make it down.
Coming to ND to hunt doves and asking for areas to hunt on this forum??? :rollin: 
If you aren't a troll,,,I'll be surprised..... :lol:


----------

